# [H] End Times Khaine hardback, magic cards [W] £



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi guys

I'm selling my End Times Khaine hardback and magic cards , because I don't play these days, and just wanted the set for the story. 

Books are in pristine condition, as is the binder, and the cards are still sealed. 

If anyone is interested, shoot me a PM and we'll discuss prices etc. I can promise you I won't charge hundreds like the ebay people do. 

Also, please note this is UK ONLY. NO international, sorry.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Book is sold pending arrival of payment.

Cards still available.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Book is sold. 

Cards still available, asking £10 and free P+P for them.


----------

